# [OT] Wer ist eigentlich EDIT?

## Christoph Schnauß

ähm, also, [hust]

ich lese in vielen, sogar sehr vielen Beiträgen, daß irgendwas einer "EDIT" erklärt wird. Die ist sicher ein süßes Mädelchen, aber ich finde sie nirgends in der Benutzerliste. Also ist das wohl irgendein geheimnsivolles Wesen, das sich mir noch nicht offenbart hat.

Könnte mir mal jemand mitteilen (so ganz nebenbei, und ohne daß es jemand anderer merkt), warum sehr viele Leute hier immer mal wieder extra Nachrichten für EDIT in ihre postings schreiben? Sie hat ja, so weit ich sehen kann, noch nie irgendwas selber geschrieben, geschweige denn auf eine der vielen für sie verfaßten Meldungen reagiert, und das finde ich denn doch ein kleines bißchen ungehörig.

Christoph S.

----------

## _hephaistos_

EDIT schreibt man rein, wenn man seinen Beitrag nachträgl. editiert hat...

aber lustiger beitrag

@mods: bitte sticky machen

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: Last edited by _hephaistos_ on Wed Jun 15, 2005 9:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## think4urs11

*grins* netter Schenkelklopfer

du meinst die Frage aber jetzt nicht wirklich ernst oder doch?  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Also ich hatte mich auch schon die ganze Zeit gewundert dass sich Edit nicht gemeldet hat, gut das Du mich nochmal daran erinnerst. Wo wir doch immer so viele nette Zeilen an sie hinterlassen. 

Edit: Falls Du das liest, bitte mal dringend bei mir melden.

Solved: Du bitte auch...

</smile>

----------

## Inte

solved: EDIT hab ich gefunden!

PS: Aber wer zum Geier bist Du?

 :Wink: 

----------

## NightDragon

Ich lese auch oft in einem Beitrag was von Edit und dann HTH... ist dieses HTH eine Krankheit? Hat Edit und solved das?

Und DUP... ist das ein Verwandter der beiden?

----------

## slick

Habe grad mal nachgeschlagen, also in der Namensliste der Top-User steht Edit ja gar nicht drin. Aber Dana, ihre Mom und der gute alte OT sind darin erwähnt.  :Laughing: 

----------

## RealGeizt

Haha, ich musste echt lachen  :Laughing: 

----------

## Louisdor

Oh ja, ich musste ja auch ein wenig schmunzeln.

Hat es der Threadstarter denn wirklich ernst gemeint?

Na ja, so ein bisschen Abwechslung ist doch auch mal ganz nett!  :Smile: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Hat es der Threadstarter denn wirklich ernst gemeint?

 

Naja, auch in jeder Menschelei steckt ein Kern, der ein echtes Problem darstellen kann. Ich bin mir tatsächlich nicht ganz darüber klar, wann und warum ich hier eben auch mal ein posting an EDIT addressieren müßte und wie ich es zu verstehen habe, wenn ich in anderen Threads lese, daß das schweigsame Herzchen angesprochen werden muß.

Dann kann ja mal so eine "Threadverursachung" erlaubt sein, oder?

 *Quote:*   

> Na ja, so ein bisschen Abwechslung ist doch auch mal ganz nett! :-)

 

Och, danke, das baut mich aber jetzt richtig auf *g*

----------

## Inte

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Ich bin mir tatsächlich nicht ganz darüber klar, wann und warum ich hier eben auch mal ein posting an EDIT addressieren müßte und wie ich es zu verstehen habe, wenn ich in anderen Threads lese, daß das schweigsame Herzchen angesprochen werden muß.

 

Entweder Du hast genauso viel getrunken wie ich oder ich bin zu blöd den Satz zu verstehen. Kannst Du bitte nochmals und etwas ander formulieren.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ruad

 :Smile: 

Ich glaub er meint, warum man überhaupt das "Edit:" hinzufügen sollte.

Damit man deutlich macht, dass nach dem Erstellen, der Beitrag noch einmal verändert wurde. So kann man verstehen, wenn der nachfolgende Beitrag vielleicht keinen Sinn mehr ergibt und man den Nachfolger nicht für doof erklärt -> "Lies den Thread richtig du Depp!"

Oder aber damit man auf Anhieb sieht, wenn Aktualisierungen stattgefunden haben, falls dort wahnsinnig neues steht und der Beitragsschreiber das Forum nicht "zumüllen will". -> "Achtung Party ist in Köln anstatt in Berlin"

Ansonsten mag ich Edit nicht so sehr... schweigsame Zicke  :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Ruad wrote:*   

> Ich glaub er meint, warum man überhaupt das "Edit:" hinzufügen sollte.

 

lies dir mal andere posts von ihm durch, dann wirst du sehen, dass er es sicher NICHT so gemeint hat  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## chalimar

AHAHAHA wie lustig -.-

----------

## nodh

 *chalimar wrote:*   

> AHAHAHA wie lustig -.-

 

Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht, gell (-.-)

----------

